# Looking For Entry Level Coding Position



## demetriphipps (Apr 26, 2012)

Demetria  Phipps
174 Stratton Drive, North Charleston, SC 29420
demetriphipps@gmail.com, (843) 442-9987



SUMMARY

I am a highly motivated, quick learner with an impressive knowledge base of medical terminology, health records management, insurance procedures and billing software, medical coding and ICD-10. I'm seeking an entry level position with an opportunity for growth. 


EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

East Cooper Medical Center, Mt.Pleasant, SC, 2012
Patient Access Representative Internship
Responsible for greeting customers and providing assistance with registration and bed assignments. Conducts patient/guarantor interviews, explains hospital policies, financial responsibilities, privacy practices and patient bill of rights. Ensures that pre-certification and/or authorization are obtained, patient liabilities are collected, and appropriate bed assignments are made.

BoJangles, North Charleston, SC 2009-2012
Cashier/Cook
Provided excellent and efficient customer care and service.  Prepared orders quickly and correctly, while maintaining a clean and organized work environment.  

EDUCATION

Southeastern Institute, Charleston, SC, 2011-2012
•	Medical Billing and Coding Certification
•	860 Hour Accredited Medical Billing and Coding Program
•	Scheduled for AAPC Certification Test February 2011
•	Successfully completed 160 hours of externship hours

Fort Dorchester High, North Charleston SC, 2007-2011
•	High School Diploma

COMPUTER SKILLS/CERTIFICATIONS

•	Excel, Word, PowerPoint, Microsoft Project, Photoshop, Illustrator, FinalCut Pro, Dreamweaver. Proficient with Windows and Apple systems and programs.
•	NHA Certification as a Medical Billing And Coding Specialist
•	CPR/BLS Certified


References Provided Upon R


----------

